
Resume Republic – Awesome Online Resume Templates - swGooF
https://www.resumerepublic.com/
======
orofino
More than anything, what this makes me want to do is lay out some cash to have
an actual designer work on a resume for me. I like nice looking resumes, I
kind of want a nicer looking resume, I wouldn't mind paying for a nicer
looking resume, I don't really want one that looks like those that hundreds of
other people are using.

Perhaps a nice direction for a project such as this is to become more of a
marketplace, similar to what you have with WordPress templates. This would
mean more template diversity with the ease of use that you probably already
provide with your CMS.

~~~
uptown
This guy runs/ran a business that did just that - personalized infographic
resumes:

[http://haganblount.com/infographic-
resume/](http://haganblount.com/infographic-resume/)

I'm not sure if he's still creating them or not.

------
jxf
LaTeX has a lot of excellent resume templates that don't look cluttered or
messy and feel pretty clean, IMO. In that vein, WriteLaTeX is a great and
free/cheap online tool that I think does a fantastic job of getting you up and
running with editing:
[https://www.writelatex.com/](https://www.writelatex.com/)

Here's a resume I made with WriteLaTeX, for example:
[http://goo.gl/30bBSM](http://goo.gl/30bBSM)

~~~
martiuk
I've used a LaTeX CV before and usually (probably 100% of the time) the
recruiter wants a .doc to edit in lies rather than the pdf.

Probably why you can get called into an interview for a job you don't have the
experience for sometimes.

~~~
gutnor
Even if it is not lies. I have seen several legitimate cases:

1\. The agent reformat you resume in a common standard.

2\. The agent add a custom section with the result of their "screening" and
other client specific requests.

3\. The HR of the client needs .doc

4\. Client want to receive a single file with everything for a single
candidate.

Agent is a shitty job. Sure when you place a candidate, there is a huge
payday, but you still need to get through a lot of boasting candidates and
clueless customers for which you will make no money at all. Also most
companies would not be able to recognize that a candidate that is like Linus
for a linux kernel job.

edit: not defending them. But I have some sympathy - they hear me whining
about a company giving me an extra 5K a year when I make 4 times more than
them.

------
b2themax
It seems the best way to go get a clean a resume is to subscribe to adobe CC
and us inDesign. Although it costs money, it really is the best solution, and
I think it is well worth the marginal cost. I was very excited to click on
your link showing free resume templates, but the templates are way too over
the top and there are too many design elements which get in the way of the
crucial information. I would argue the templates make it harder to understand
the applicants experience, and that is the antithesis of what you want in a
resume. I would have to believe those templates would cause eye-rolling in
potential HR departments.

~~~
gomox
I think you can use mostly anything that will do proper text kerning and
spacing. The rest is up to the person doing the design. InDesign is "the right
tool for the job" (TM) but there is a learning curve.

This said, resumes are typically short enough that they really benefit from
some hand-massaging of type and layout. LaTeX or other markup-based formats
are good if your design skills are "can properly indent code" because they
limit how much you can screw it up, but I don't see how you can produce a
short, sweet and nice looking document with LaTeX without spending a week on
it.

~~~
b2themax
Yes, I've used LaTex as well. It gets the job done. But the resumes look too
academic. I wouldn't use it for a technology job, unless there is an emphasis
on research. However, I do think it is appropriate for more traditional
workplaces as well. LaTex is good for a very professional yet formal resume. I
got a job using LaTex before.

------
alistairjcbrown
I write my resume / CV in HTML & CSS and have PhantomJS convert it to PDF. I
found this gives great control and lets you style to your hearts content with
whatever you can get off the web.

Shameless plug - I build a basic setup with Grunt to do live conversion so I
can edit the HTML/CSS and see the result instantly on save. It's also set up
to run simple scripts on rasterising, like creating a citations list or adding
a "generated on" date [https://github.com/alistairjcbrown/html-pdf-live-
conversion](https://github.com/alistairjcbrown/html-pdf-live-conversion)

------
ksk
From the FAQ:

How do I delete my account or cancel my membership?

{......

.. }

Standard and Premium users

You need to send us a request with the reason why do you want to cancel your
membership.

^ WTF? Why do I have to give a reason to stop paying for a service? Why not
just have an optional feedback form next to a "Delete Account" button.

~~~
Jakehp
"Why do I have to give a reason to stop paying for a service?"

You don't have to ask to stop paying for their service. Taken from FAQ:

"Can I cancel membership anytime I want?

Yes. Absolutely. All users may cancel their membership on the site at any
time. Simply go to Account settings and under Membership status you’ll see
your club subscription with an option to cancel."

However, I still find it odd that you have to contact them in order to delete
your account.

~~~
deedubaya
As someone who has built a couple service type products, I'll gain more by
building out usable features in a product than building out account deletion.

I'm not say that it isn't important, or that it shouldn't be done, but when
launching, there is lower hanging fruit that I want to get done first.

------
kyleknighted
Beyond the concept of the app which has been touched upon, the thing that
jumped out at me as I was flipping through the app site (not the resumes) is
that the content is not written all that great. I'm not claiming to be a
grammar nazi, but "publiched" isn't a word and I think you're missing at least
one letter in "whether your resume look good".

My main assumption is that your first language isn't English, and that's fine,
but maybe hire a English speaking copy-editor to help out with such issues?

~~~
ResRep
Yes, english is not our main language. We hire some english experts to fix all
grammar issuess. It will be fixed very soon :)

------
alex_anglin
While I think that the overall idea isn't necessarily a bad one, two things
jump out at me with the templates that are provided:

-Do people really put their photos on their resumes??

-Given that resumes are often printed and reviewed in black and white, I think that would undo a lot of the effort that went in to the designs of the templates.

In spite of that I think the spirit of having a resume that doesn't come from
a Word-provided template is worthwhile for job seekers.

~~~
yeukhon
People actually print resumes on paper these days in the tech sector? Can
recruiter confirm this? I think most tech companies probably just email
resumes around.

~~~
ksk
Many of my interviews started with the interviewer reading my printed resume.
So while this might be useful, I'd be worried about the link not working or
the person using a blackberry or IE or some other previously unknown/untested
way of viewing the resume. (Yes, I know you can also print using this service,
but then there's no difference between emailing pdfs/docs yourself.. )

Maybe its worth it for some. I don't think its worth $10/month or even a one-
time $10 cost.

Side rant: Its seems that everyone is trying to build a subscription based
business these days. What happened to just selling a product for a fixed price
and be done with it.. why do people want to hook the customer onto some
metaphorical treadmill. I hate that MS has started doing that with Office,
adobe with Photoshop etc..

------
tbrownaw
Does this actually help?

When I'm asked to help screen resumes for potential new coworkers, I mostly
care what skills they think they have and what they've been doing the last few
years, or if their grammar is particularly bad I worry about possible
communication barriers. Pretty formatting or graphics only matter so far as
they make it harder to find those things.

------
uladzislau
If you don't mind using Microsoft Word, these are great looking well designed
resume templates

[http://almagreta.com/resume-templates/](http://almagreta.com/resume-
templates/)

~~~
R_Edward
Those are fine looking templates, and I like the idea of using a bit of
splashiness to stand out from the crowd. I just worry that the end result
might be that I'm taken _less_ seriously as a candidate than the one who used
the old, traditional format.

For what it's worth, I almost wish I was applying for a job at a commercial
art house, just so I could use that black resume. Print that bad boy on some
heavy, glossy stock, and there's no way they can turn you down!

------
cliveowen
Anyone can replicate with ease the designs being sold and launch a free
competing service with the same (or better) offering. I don't see a viable
business enterprise here.

~~~
svmegatron
I disagree - it's hard to stay in business if you don't make money. The fact
that someone else might offer a similar product for free has stopped, e.g. the
makers of premium website themes from making huge piles of money.

There's definitely a hurdle to be overcome in marketing products to those
people least likely to have money lying around, but I think that's mostly a
question of demonstrating value. People will buy it if they think it's worth
it.

~~~
hatu
I could see this kind of a business working. I don't like the yearly
subscription since I would only want one that I really like, not 50 meh
styles. All the examples on the front page scream "21 year old hipster
designer" and those actually seem to be all the templates right now.

------
zavi
Dashboard looks broken on mobile:
[http://i.imgur.com/1oiSjYB.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/1oiSjYB.jpg)

------
pkallberg
Looks really nice! Would be great to be able to connect with LinkedIn for
example, to save time filling in job details/dates etc.

------
pierlux
Photos on resume? Ain't your look not necessary to get a job in tech?

~~~
gomox
See my comment above:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7532126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7532126)

------
hadem
Quickly looking at the templates on the site, it seems that all of them
include a picture. This seems like a bad idea and generally discouraged.

~~~
gomox
This is really a cultural issue. In the US, pictures are a big no-no but in my
experience with LATAM and European companies, pictures are common if not
expected.

Design wise, the picture is a good opportunity for visual appeal.

~~~
ResRep
Picture on resume is not mandatory. Users always can just to leave picture
field blank and on resume it will shows default dummy/universal photo for all
genders.

~~~
gomox
I don't think anyone would want a placeholder in their resume, but I agree
that this being an online version, not having a picture is mostly an annoyance
(you can easily find someones picture online).

